# Can I Remove Registration Stickers Without Damaging Them?



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

no. They are made to fall apart. you would want low heat for a long time. Good luck


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Or some dry ice to hold up against them. Wearing gloves, or using tongs of course.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mj12 said:


> no. They are made to fall apart.


this ^ . if you want nostalgia = leave it alone.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd take heat gun and dental floss to them. Heat plasticizes glue and dental floss works as a saw to slide behind the glue surface. Works on other things glued onto cars, like model names, etc.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have removed old stickers on plates with WD-40, of course I never left 30 years on there, As pointed out they might be so brittle that they disintegrate.


Goof off might work also


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the ones here in IL, they are perforated. get a corner up, and only a part of the sticker comes offf. prevents theft.


----------

